

GTalk Phishing Scam Part of a Phishing Network - nathanburke
http://blogstring.com/2009/02/24/viddyho-gtalk-phishing-site-part-of-a-phishing-network/

======
tokenadult
Follow-up from the The Harvard Crimson:

<http://www.thecrimson.com/article.aspx?ref=526749>

------
nathanburke
Saw the crimson article, very nice. Looks like they got to the scammer's blog
(before that was shut down). His twitter account is still up, however.

------
nathanburke
Seems like it wouldv'e been really easy to contact and shut down the scammers
pretty quickly before this became a big deal.

